# Considering a USED 2006 a6 with 80k Please help with some ?'s



## nolan386 (Nov 27, 2007)

have an opportunity to get a ibis white 2006 a6 with 80k miles on it for 11k cash.. Just looking for some things to look out for and what kind of major service is needed on these cars. It is the 3.2 v6 motor in it. Looks well maintained. Ive always driven turbo audis/vw so dont know much about the v6 series. Are thigns like T belt change necessary etc etc....Anything these cars are commonly known for going bad on? Any tips will help thanks!


----------



## nolan386 (Nov 27, 2007)

Bump...any experienced owners?


----------

